# Where does your poodle sleep?



## Daisy8 (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Intruiged to hear where everyone's poodles sleep at night. Daisy (6 months) has a bed downstairs which she will sleep in all night but sometimes she does creep upstairs and sleep at the bottom of the bed during the middle of the night. Being so fluffy and she loves a cuddle the Wife is now suggesting we move the bed into our room or let her sleep at the bottom....

Where does your poodle sleep at night? Still using crates?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

In our bed curled up next to me and haha sometimes sharing my pillow where she will rest her head. 

We got our dog when she was close to a year and it was a very log and arduous trip involving an early morning start, two connected air plane flights, car rental to drive over an hour to pick her up then a 9 hour trip home with an hour detour to return the rental car and pick up our car DH had an important meeting the next morning. We had planned to crate her that first night but I decided that the only way we would get a good nights sleep was to take her to bed with us and hope she didn't make an accident. She was fantastic that first night, settled down to sleep and didn't get up until we did. She clearly was experienced with sleeping in a bed so we continue the practice. 

Out tpoo slept with my kids until both went away to university then she slept in our bed. 

Cats share the bed with us too.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie sleeps curled up next to me, right in the middle of the bed -- or sometimes closer to my side of the bed which doesn't leave me much room. On the other side of the bed, I have a pillow for Sam (or Cammie) at the bottom of the bed and a pillow at the top of the bed. And there are 3 dog beds in the bedroom. Sam moves around during the night -- sometimes on the bed and sometimes on one of the dog beds. And if Sam's nighttime movement gets to be too much for Cammie, sometimes she will slip off the bed and sleep on one of the dog beds. But she is usually back on the bed, curled up next to me by the time I wake up.

Maybe it is time for you to invest in a second dog bed? One for downstairs and one for your bedroom?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both of mine move around, but like to spend at least part of the night touching me. Sometimes I end up with Javelin next to me and Lily between my knees. I think they would be pretty unhappy if they were denied access to sleeping close.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My poodles sleep with me, but where crated at night until they were almost one year old, fully potty trained and not destructive


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Milo is 5 months, he sleeps in a crate in the living room and quite content in there.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Shae is 8 mos and I can't trust her enough not to get into things yet, so she is still in her crate.

Rocky was crated until about a year then he was allowed to sleep on the bed if he wanted. He usually cuddles with me for 15 min or so before moving to the bottom of the bed. If it is cold in our bedroom, he will cuddle all night; but if he gets too hot then he sleeps on the floor, but is usually back up on the bed when I wake up.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck sleeps in our bed at night, on the tile floor or a leather couch during the day. Why did I waste money on dog beds?


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

ours slept in their crates until they were housebroken, and now they sleep in our bedroom. they choose where to sleep: sometimes on the bed with us and sometimes on the floor, but they always start off on the floor.

most mornings i wake up with a dog on my chest and one curled between my legs; they seem uninterested in sleeping on my fiancé’s side of the bed during the night, though they’ll lay on her during the day if there are naps if she works nights.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

At 6 months Dixie decided she'd had enough of the crate so moved into our bed and doesn't move throughout the nite.... she's almost 4 now.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie sleeps in the bed with us. He usually starts curled up against my legs, then switches over to my husband's side because I move too much. If it's a warm night, he'll move to the floor at some point.

He slept in his crate for the first couple of months we had him. I tested him out by taking naps with him out of the crate first, then moved to letting him sleep with us all night. He gets very upset if he's not allowed in the bedroom at night now.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Always in our bedroom. As puppies mine sleep in crates, because I think it is an important life-skill (especially because they will go to handlers at some point), and to give the older dog a privilege the puppy doesn't have. Once loose, they are allowed on the bed as long as they don't get too pushy and in the way. My current two seem to divide their time between the bed and the floor. Both will make a point to come up and snuggle in the morning. 

I haven't retained much of my early reading of the Monks of New Skete books, but I still agree with them that nighttime counts as pack time. Also, bad health things (especially bloat) happen at night, and I want them in the same room with me.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

Ace sleeps in a doggie playpen (with doggie bed) in my bedroom. We tried to let him sleep in our bed, but he kept nibbling on my toes and on the corners of the comforter (love the puppy teething age!). He is very content and sleeps all night in his little playpen.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Rory slept in his crate in the living room until he was about six months and since then has slept in my bedroom. He always starts and finishes the night on the bed but in summer will often move to the floor or the corridor right outside the room to sleep on the tiles.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta sleeps at the bottom of our bed or on the hallway floor, depending on the temperature or his mood, it seems. We crated him when he was a puppy till he was reliably housebroken.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In/on my bed, depending on temperature. Poppy always starts the night with a snuggle under the duvet, then sleeps under it if it is chilly, or on top if it is warm. Sophy prefers to sleep on top of the quilt, unless there is thunder, when she likes to get as close to me as possible. At some point during the night one or more of the cats are likely to join us, finding their own comfy spot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am 'allowed' to sleep with her!........The minute I turn off the livingroom lights, she runs ahead and is waiting!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We have a couple of memory-foam dog beds in our bedroom. Sometimes they're in those beds, sometimes on the carpet, but never on our bed. They do sleep on our laps when we watch television, so that counts as "pack time."


----------



## wrathfulmom (Aug 9, 2017)

Our 4 month old spoo puppy sleeps in her crate in the living room. Once she gets past the land shark chew on everything phase she'll be loose in the main living area with the Siberian Husky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Both of my girls slept in their crates, in our bedroom upstairs until they were about 1 and we could trust them. Now they sleep in their own beds on the floor on either side of my bed. Molly is a bed hog, and also moves around so much I am afraid she would fall off in the night. Callie simply loves her own bed and chooses to go there. Both move around the room and hallway at night, and I often find one or the other sleeping in the hallway at the head of the stairs (keeping guard I guess) especially when it is hot. I place a sheet on the floor in the hall in case they want a cool place to sleep. 
I read for awhile before I turn the light out and Molly sleeps on my bed until I tell her "bedtime" when she happily jumps into her bed. They both come up on the bed and cuddle when it gets light or the minute I wake up.
In the camper, same thing.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I am 'allowed' to sleep with her!........The minute I turn off the livingroom lights, she runs ahead and is waiting!



I love her naked but and painted finger nails. She’s precious !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We have our 2 current pups, Remo and Neo, in comfy crates (we call them the condos lol) in our bedroom. We like having them close at night. We'd gone thru major health issues with our girls before and just feel better with them close.
We'll keep the crates but as they grow up, they'll have the choice of on the bed, in their condos (unlatched) or on the floor. 
We try to have them travel with us as often as possible, so that's another reason for us to keep them familiar with crating.
If the photo loads, it's of Holly and Noel after a snooze


----------



## charlie'smom37 (Feb 18, 2017)

Charlie at 10mos has free range of the upstairs at night. He usually sleeps on the floor next to my bed. Or on the tile floor in the bathroom. But he is always next to the bed when I wake up in the morning. I'm a light sleeper so he doesn't come on the bed unless invited up in the mornings for snuggles.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Our old dog (he's 12) now sleeps at the foot of the bed because I feel that he needs to be able to stretch out and to get up and go to the potty area as needed. Until this summer he slept in his crate (and still naps in there occasionally).

Our other two (one is 7 years old and the other is a 6 month old puppy) sleep in their crates. The crates are in our bedroom.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The 4 of use 3 toys poodles and me sleep on 1/4 of a king size bed, I d wonder sometimes what it would be to just spread out in the entire bed, LOL


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

*In the closet!*

Zephyr is encouraged to sleep on the bed and he always starts out there, but he always moves off, usually into the closet. I have two tiny little closets that are just the right size for him to curl up in, I guess he feels cozy in there.


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

No comment.....


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

More seriously, I am kind of sad because he doesn’t want to sleep in the bed with me. Even when I force him to go on the bed, he jumps off discreetly when he thinks that I am asleep. But he hates to be more than 3 feet away from me at all time, so he sleeps at the foot of the bed, his head toward the door. I guess he is always guarding the place where I stay. Same thing in every circonstance. And he growls when he senses someone coming.
I really get the feeling that my spoo tried to protect me from any intruders has he always rest looking the door.
When I put him downstairs, I hear him crawling slowly up toward my bed like a crab, and when I wake up he is right close to me at the foot of the bed.
Between 4 to 10 months he stayed in his crate in order to be used to it while he was young. I am lucky, Chôco has never been destructive and has always well behaved in the house.
He is not very demonstrative, but he is very faithful


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Zephyr is encouraged to sleep on the bed and he always starts out there, but he always moves off, usually into the closet. I have two tiny little closets that are just the right size for him to curl up in, I guess he feels cozy in there.


Zephyr looks so cute - it's like his private little man-cave.


----------



## Suzysue (Feb 3, 2016)

On his half .....


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Poppy slept with me the first month that I had her then she graduated to the floor....her choice. I REALLY missed having a dog sleeping with me as Iris and Rose had done so for 24 years.

This last 5 weeks I have been battling a cold then a sinus infection. One bad night in particular Poppy crept up on the bed and stayed close all night. I went to bed that night with a hot pack on my face and she "washed my face" all around that hot pack, rather vigorously I might add. 

Since then she has slept most of the night each night. I find that very comforting. She sleeps just like Iris did, with her head at the foot of the bed and her butt within my reach. I can give her a gentle little butt rub as we drift off.

In general, my little wild child is gradually becoming more and more affectionate. Makes me happy. :angel:


----------



## Vikingstaff (Nov 19, 2017)

We set up a pen, crate and cheap rubber backed throw rug underneath it all in our living room for our new puppy Leo. 

Right now we set a an alarm for half way through the night to check on him: food, water, and if we need to clean up any droppings. Then we just tend to and play with him before work the next morning.

So far it is working fairly good for a new puppy.

http://[url=https://postimg.org/image/xvkedtrsl/][/URL]


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

When I turn off the tv and turn off the lights in the house, Hope gets in my bed and waits on me to settle in. Then she picks a spot where she can smell my breath and look out the door at the same time. If I move during the night she moves too, adjusting to me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

I really wanted my sweet girl to sleep in bed with us... but it wasn't a good idea because the hubby has asthma and dog allergies. He does just fine with our dogs as long as they're kept super clean (along with the whole house), and out of the bedroom altogether. 

They all sleep together on their beds right off the bedroom; the little one has a crate she can't be without... but the other two, including the 8 month old, sleep "free," and don't really go anywhere at night.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

After years of having a standard poodle taking up much of the bed, we decided that our new dogs would sleep in their crates. The crates are next to our bed, though. The old dog, a 12 year old border collie/whippet, sometimes sleeps on the end of the bed, but we encourage him to sleep on his Very Expensive mattresses beside the bed.


----------

